# Amazon Flex region change



## Ale90

Hello everybody, i know there is a trick to change immediate your service area (region,city) in the Amazon Flex app so you dont have to email support and wait for them. 

Does anyone know how to do it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cvflexer

Just delete the app and reinstall


----------



## oicu812

Doesn't work.


----------



## Ale90

cvflexer said:


> Just delete the app and reinstall


Doesn't work for me.


----------



## cvflexer

Delete the app, email support asking to get deactivated, then reinstall.


----------



## Nsaudra

The first time I changed they did it the next day, the second time it took 4 weeks depends to the person opening your email.... but I was told it's the only way.


----------



## IamSTJ

Hi, I know it’s been a while since someone posted on this thread but I am really curious about this trick for changing region. I have recently moved from Shawnee KS region to Orlando FL region and amazon flex support are giving me hard time for changing the region saying they are not looking for drivers at the moment. I would really appreciate if anyone can help on that. Thank you in advance.


----------



## BigJohn

IamSTJ said:


> I have recently moved from Shawnee KS region to Orlando FL region and amazon flex support are giving me hard time for changing the region saying they are not looking for drivers at the moment.


Um, if they are not accepting new drivers in your area right now...


----------

